# What shade do you accumulate the most of?



## roxybc (Apr 4, 2006)

Is there a certain color/shade that your always drawn to, no matter what? Something that you always buy?

For me:

Pink lipsticks and glosses - I have sooo many similar shades of pink!!

Purple and Teal eye shadows - everytime a new shade of purple or teal is released I have to have it!


Some shades are so similar I can't even tell the difference once I have them on!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 4, 2006)

i get in moods...my current is browns and dark colors 

but i rem when i must of bought every single green shadow at mac


----------



## aziajs (Apr 4, 2006)

I love this question.  And my answer is pretty much the same.  I am obsessed with Purple right now.  It's kind of ridiculous.  I also have a lot of pink glosses so I stopped buying lipgloss and lipstick cuz until I can switch it up I am on a self-imposed ban.


----------



## roxybc (Apr 4, 2006)

I realized I had an obscene amount of purples and teals, so I've started buying more neutral colors like creams and soft browns......so I guess I go in phases as well. I buy up a color shade until I notice that I have a lot of them and then switch to another color. I guess it's a never ending cycle LOL! haha I just changed my answer to my own thread!!!


----------



## AriannaErin (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a lot of Bronze colors, sort of goldish ones... like Amber lights, woodwinked, coppering, etc... that's all I used to wear before I got into MAC so I was drawn to them at the store. LOL.. and Greens, I Love me some greens


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Apr 4, 2006)

pretty much allll my l/s look the same.....the entwined, hug me, pink aperitif, birds of a feather, VGV, you know, that family.

my lipglasses too actually, pink clash, damzel, prr, of corset, love nectar, flowerosophy, luxuriate, enchantress, dusk......i don't know why I keep buying them, they honestly all look the same on my lips. whenever a collection comes out, i always looks for the rosy pink shade and I buy it. stupid.


----------



## Joke (Apr 4, 2006)

Green and blue e/s.
Even tho those are the worst for my moss green eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I should really invest in some good brown/peach/orange e/s.

Oh and also everything cute or sparkly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I want those sweetie cake l/g LOL!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 4, 2006)

purplish and turquatic


----------



## sweet8684girl (Apr 4, 2006)

I have tons of pinkish/nude lipglasses, lustreglasses, and lipsticks that all look similar to each other. I keep buying green eyeshadows, too.


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a Teal fetish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love Greens.  I don't wear either of these colours as often as neutrals though.
I need to retrain my brain I suspect.


----------



## tiff (Apr 4, 2006)

I love greens, just starting my collection though


----------



## user2 (Apr 4, 2006)

Pink and Copper e/s are a definitely must for me!

And I'm drawn to everything that looks similar to Flash Of Flesh Lipglass!


----------



## pale blue (Apr 4, 2006)

I never really pass up any bronzey/orangey/brownish shades...they always make my eye color pop!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 4, 2006)

Going through a neutral phase - you know those grey-browns, taupes, pink-mauves but blue, green & purples I find to resist.

Coral lip colours are also highly desirable to me! Nude lustre lipsticks too.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 4, 2006)

browns and smokey eyed colours- whether that be black, grey or purple...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love pink lipglasses and love lustureglasses peachy in colour!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 4, 2006)

blue everything for me!including teals too....im a blue freak!!!!but i also collection a bunch of neutrals/browns and pinks!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 4, 2006)

blue e/s and piggies!


----------



## KJam (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Is there a certain color/shade that your always drawn to, no matter what? Something that you always buy?

Pink lipsticks and glosses - I have sooo many similar shades of pink!!

Some shades are so similar I can't even tell the difference once I have them on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too - I have vowed no more pink or peach lipglasses, and it is killing me. However, I have about 50, so I really need to quit. I am getting to that point with pale pink and beigy frost lipsticks also.


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 4, 2006)

Definitely blue, green, and teal eye products.  Shadows, liners, anything and everything in that color family is like the flame and I am the moth!


----------



## user79 (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AriannaErin* 
_I have a lot of Bronze colors, sort of goldish ones... like Amber lights, woodwinked, coppering, etc..._

 
Same. I have a lot of golden, reddish and copperish shades. I think they look awesome with green eyes.


----------



## lara (Apr 4, 2006)

Pinks and sandy neutrals. They're my most requested colours.


----------



## talk2mesun (Apr 4, 2006)

greens/teals for eyeshadows
"raspberry colored" lipstuff for lack of a better color name lol


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm always drawn to purple, teal and turquoise eye shadows and liners which is annoying sometimes since they are not the colours that look best on me.

For lipstick and lipgloss I don't think I go for any colour in particular I have a fairly varied selection. Same goes for blush.


----------



## Ambi (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to haul purples like a mad person even though I knew they don't exactly look that great on me, but still, I kept buying them 'cause they looked so pretty in the pot and hoped this certain shade/hue would look better than the 10 others I've tried, haha [feels really stupid now BTW].


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm always drawn to coppery and gold shades for e/s and pinky/nudes for lips, but I go through phases where I fall in love with a color & that's all I seem to buy


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 4, 2006)

greens, greens and let me think about...greens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ok maybe some plums aswell


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 4, 2006)

In my small e/s collection, I have more pinks than any other color.  Most of what is on my wishlist are pink and purple shades.  Nearly all of my lipglosses and lipsticks are pale, frosty pinks or nude shades.  I am in heaven with my new budding beauty e/s and smile l/s!


----------



## panties (Apr 4, 2006)

for me it's gold and green eye looks...

as for lipcolors it's colors like sunny boy, pink grapefruit, so baroque and nymphette. i can't do pale l/gs like c-thru or prr. 

i love my heap of green eyeshadows =)


----------



## kirstetten (Apr 4, 2006)

I mainly go for pinks in the lip & cheek department and teals & greens for eye shadows etc. I'm getting quite into nudes and browns though so the pattern may shift!


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 4, 2006)

usually pinks for lipsticks, pinks, blues, and violet colors for eyes, and light pinks or peach for blush, black for eyeliner


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Apr 4, 2006)

With regards to eyeshadows, I usually go for dark, plum, berry shades so purples, pinks, dark chocolatey browns. I never go for greens- they just look weird on me.

With lip colours, I go for nude shades like hug me lipstick, or dark berry shades again like hipster.  

They're just the colours that flatters me best I guess.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 4, 2006)

all shades of green e/s...even though i wear golds/browns the most.


----------



## Dia (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm addicted to pink lipglasses. I've actually stopped even looking at them at the counters/stores for fear of buying more haha.


----------



## theraindrops (Apr 4, 2006)

I have tons of plummy, mauvey, pink and orangey e/s. An lots of plummy  and rosy lipcolors


----------



## disenchanted (Apr 4, 2006)

purples for me....no matter what product it is I always go for it if it's purple


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 4, 2006)

i gravitate to blues, i have heaps of blue & teal e/s & sparkly things, it's like oooh, purty look at the sparkly must have sparkly


----------



## .nicole. (Apr 4, 2006)

pinkish and nude colored lips..

i've been loving browns, and deep purples right now as well.. for my eyes that is lol


----------



## cletus2894 (Apr 4, 2006)

absolutely purples - espeically the dark more burgundy shades...and that goes for the eyes and the lips!!


----------



## asnbrb (Apr 4, 2006)

pinks and greens.  for lip colors, I've got a LOT of pinky nudes.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 4, 2006)

Pinks, lavender and some shades of purple.


----------



## swaly (Apr 4, 2006)

For me, I tend to always get super-nude lip colors like Myth and Blankety (lipstick) and Love-in (lacquer), or very pale shades of pink. Either that, or extremely intense and bright colors like Pink Nouveau, Up the Amp or NARS' Schiap. Nothing in the middle. Eyeshadows...hmm...lots of smoky shades and also extremely bright colors...I love neon colors and pinks and reds on my eye.


----------



## Isabelle (Apr 4, 2006)

I love goldish coloured eyeshadows, Honey Lust is my fave of these from MAC. Also, these days I go for neutral coloured e/s so anything light-mid brown I go straight towards.

For lipsticks and blushes, anything peach coloured. My other lipsticks tend to be pinky nudes, but I will also reach for corals and any lightish colours with shimmer.

Oh, and I have this strange obsession with buying any product with the word honey in, don't ask me why!

Isabelle

Edit: typo


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 4, 2006)

Green eyeshadows and pink lip stick/gloss.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to always stick with browns & neutral earth tones, but now that I've come to MAC I am trying to branch out into colors & I feel I am doing well so far.  So far I find myself being drawn to greens, but also to blues (I just haven't bought any blues yet, there's like 10 that I want &  I was hoping to save up & buy them all at once).


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 4, 2006)

for eyeshadow, definitely sandy neutrals, pinks, and purples.

for lipsticks, i get almost all nude lustres.

=)


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 4, 2006)

Purples! Even though I haven't been into MAC for very long, I already have far more purples than any other colour, and I have even more on my list.


----------



## x20Deepx (Apr 4, 2006)

For eyeshadow, I have a ton of taupes.

As for lip products... I have an unbelievable amount of baby pink shades that look exactly the same.

Most of my blush are peachy pink.


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 4, 2006)

purple and gold eye products...baby pink blushes...


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 4, 2006)

I love this thread!!! For me, it's pink, pink, and oh yah, more pink!! I don't know why, but I have every pink e/s, piggy, lipstick, lipglass, name it!!


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm going through a pink phase right now, so lots of pink lippies....Plink, Smile, Prrr, Dejarose.

That, and purple-ish shadows, basically....Trax, Sketch, Twinks.


----------



## bozica (Apr 5, 2006)

For me it's green eye shadows. I love green! Also, pinkish/nude lipglosses which all look the same on my lips anyway, but I'll still buy them.


----------



## Isis (Apr 5, 2006)

Without a doubt, green eyeshadows (with a little pink & purple for interest) and coral & nude lipsticks.


----------



## tricky (Apr 5, 2006)

I buy purple e/s way too much. i used to like only pink l/s and l/g when i was blonde but now i am always buying red and berry/plum l/s since i am brunette now.


----------



## michele1234 (Apr 5, 2006)

teal e/s (i want to get rid of most of them)

and pink lipglosses


----------



## 2_pink (Apr 5, 2006)

In the past 3 months or so my lip product collection has grown significantly. As i was looking through it, i noticed that i have a lot of pinks, all different versions of it too. Only a few darker colors. I want more neutral & berry colors.


----------



## jeannette (Apr 5, 2006)

For me it's red lipsticks, and the whole irony is that I never wear them!


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 5, 2006)

i've realized that through all my holiday palettes, and eye palettes, i have 4 nocturnelles, 3 sumtuous olives, 3 gorgeous golds, and 3 cranberrys, which is sad.

i have a lot of the same pinkish-nude lip shades..


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2006)

I hoard Goldey- Oranges,.. Almost all my backups of eyeshadow are the oranges (D'bohemia, Say Yeah, Orange Tangent, Lovebud, and the odd one out,.. Spring Up) and I have Tahiatian Sand BP backup,.. I was glad I decided on this,.. I have hit pan on my first one bought when Catherine D collection came out,..and that is a first,.. (I am praying they come out with a golden coral MSF,. I will buy 3 or 4 of them, so right now I am holding onto my petticoat backup until then,..) Already gunning for the peach pearlizer (Apripeach?) coming out this summer,..I will probably get a backup of that too,..I guess I figure that no matter what I should always be able to get away with the pretty warm oranges with my skin tone,..


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 5, 2006)

def. green shadows and beige/pink lipglosses...


----------

